# weedeater fuel line placement



## frankensteiner (Aug 31, 2005)

When removing fuel lines I didn't pay close enoughattention to where each of the fuel lines were attached. What is the proper placement of the fuel lines on a weedeater featherlite trimmer.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can find the routing in this thread

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=116160

They are basically the same unit.


----------

